# Cooking Kale



## debodun (Feb 5, 2016)

I love how kale looks and tastes, but I don't often buy it because no matter how I cook it (steamed, sauted or boiled), it is always tough and rubbery. I looked at videos and online recipes on how to cook kale and I pretty much follow what they say. Anyone else have any tips on cooking kale?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)

Try massaging the kale.

http://www.kimscravings.com/2013/05/whats-with-massaging-kale/

http://www.fifteenspatulas.com/massaged-kale-salad/


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2016)

That's a new step! Maybe I can send it to the health spa (LOL). I did find a demo where the cook julienned the leaves after cutting out the tough stems. I just usually tear it into bite-sized pieces. When I cook it again, I will try the thin slicing and see how that works.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 5, 2016)

I either cook kale spiced or in Stamppot.

Spiced kale : Thinly slice an onion, garlic and red chilli. Cook these slowly in a large covered pan with some olive oil. Remove the tough stems from the kale and when the onion is softened, add the kale. Season with salt and coarsely ground pepper. Cook until the kale is tender.    Goes well with pork.

Boerenkoolstamppot is a Dutch dish that is basically boiled potatoes & kale, served with smoked sausage or ham.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 5, 2016)

I do enjoy Kale,I thiink its like dandellionn greens where you can be boiiling them for a long time but they will always have that chewy taste.

I also have read that you can marinate overnight with aa light vinegrette.


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2016)

If you want something truly delicious...but not all that healthy....sauté the kale in a little bacon grease.  

Otherwise, I boil it fast in a little chicken broth (or water with a half a chicken bouillon cube).  I sometimes cut the leaves off the stem with scissors but sometimes I like the crunchy stems.  

Have you tried making kale chips?  My mom loves them, but I wasn't all that impressed.   You spray the kale with olive olive and bake it in the oven.


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes I did try kale chips. They were tough, too.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 6, 2016)

In Southern style greens I put the kale in after the collards have become tinder- in a stock put that I've browned up diced bacon in, and added some a little water for steeming action.   A diced onion, some brown sugar, hot mustard powder and a pinch of red pepper flakes.     Add mustard greens and turnip greens last, since they don't take long to coook.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 6, 2016)

I like most greens..but Kale is one I can't like..lol


----------

